# Dana White: Every fighter is picking Weidman to defeat Anderson Silva at UFC 162



## onip69 (Oct 14, 2012)

> UFC Quick Quote: Every fighter is picking Chris Weidman to defeat Anderson Silva at UFC 162
> 
> By Mike Bohn on Jun 16 2013, 7:00p  @MikeBohnMMA 73
> 
> ...



http://www.mmamania.com/2013/6/16/4...-weidman-to-defeat-anderson-silva-ufc-162-mma


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

This is not surprising. 

The old man's time has come and gone.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

This is not surprising.

Dana acting as if he is a promoter and trying to convince the public that this is the fight to keep an eye on.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

just dana promoting the fight. we all know who will be walking out of the cage a victor that night

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Wow Dana is that true? Every fighter? Holy mackerel! I was on the fence before but there is no way I'm not buying this PPV right meow!


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

What will GSP's reason as to why he isn't thinking about Anderson after Anderson wins?

Any guesses? Any good excuses left for him?


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Weidman's split decision win over Maia and his second round KO over Mark sure is impresssive...?

Weidman is getting his shot at Anderson because there's literally nobody else for Anderson outside of people he's already defeated. This is a non-fight, it won't go to the second more than likely and that will be that.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

He says 'every fighter' and then names one, lol. It's only DW doing his job. But I've seen plenty of fighters choose Anderson to win, though none have gone so far as to count Chris out entirely - and rightfully so.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Yeah I'm really confused on this one, I'm taking Silva on Killz game, I'm likely going to bet on Weidman and for the pick'em I'm still up in the air. This is such a speculative fight because Weidman is just such a massive blue chip prospect and Silva's just been phoning it in.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> What will GSP's reason as to why he isn't thinking about Anderson after Anderson wins?
> 
> Any guesses? Any good excuses left for him?


well ... he's fighting hendricks already so...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

DW using GSP words or thinks to promote and push the fight odds, and get more money nothing more.

Anderson played his role exactly as I thought "not willing to fight the kid in the beginning, making the kid talk Bullsh***t continuously, then after making sure that he got under weidman's skin? He accepted the fight"

Anderson is going to sweep the floor with Weidman, only a few days left to reviel the whole show to the eyes of white and all those haters out there


----------



## JASONJRF (Nov 3, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> What will GSP's reason as to why he isn't thinking about Anderson after Anderson wins?
> 
> Any guesses? Any good excuses left for him?


He lost the time again


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

Did you know that if you knock out Mark Munoz, and go to decision with Damien Maia and Alessio Sakara, that you become the 2nd ranked Middle weight fighter in the world even though you havent beat Yushin Okami, Micheal Bisping or Vitor Belfort? Also, all of the sudden people think you are a legit threat to the champion who hasnt lost a fight since joining the UFC. I guess I will also take the crazy boat to idiot land as well.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

EVERLOST said:


> Did you know that if you knock out Mark Munoz, and go to decision with Damien Maia and Alessio Sakara, that you become the 2nd ranked Middle weight fighter in the world even though you havent beat Yushin Okami, Micheal Bisping or Vitor Belfort? Also, all of the sudden people think you are a legit threat to the champion who hasnt lost a fight since joining the UFC. I guess I will also take the crazy boat to idiot land as well.



hehe well when you put it like that


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

Weidman hasn't fought any top MW contenders and is coming off an injury that sidelined him for a year and he's facing the undisputed P4P GOAT who's on like an 18 fight win streak winning his last 5 fights by finish, moving up a weight class in his last fight on short notice and finishing a guy who has never been finished and also roided for the fight...taking all this into consideration, if anyone can defeat Silva it's someone who probably shouldn't be in the ring with him in the first, since all the guys who are qualified to beat him have a tendency of getting absolutely destroyed.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

> Georges St. Pierre thinks he's going to win so much that he didn't even want to plan to fight Anderson.


:happy02:


----------



## above (Jun 20, 2012)

Not a chance he beats Silva. LOL


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> What will GSP's reason as to why he isn't thinking about Anderson after Anderson wins?
> 
> Any guesses? Any good excuses left for him?


Doesn't need one, he fights at a lower weight class.

If Silva were to make 170, that would be a different story.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Sports_Nerd said:


> Doesn't need one, he fights at a lower weight class.
> 
> If Silva were to make 170, that would be a different story.


cool story. Then he should just say that, instead of acting like he wants it and then doesn't. He changes his mind more than a girl.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

I guess the Vegas oddsmakers didn't get the memo...


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Well all these people picking Weidman better eat crow when he loses.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

They obviously interviewed GSP, Matt Serra, Dan Henderson, Costa Phillippou and Chael Sonnen and no one else.


The thing with Weidman is that he's still just a brown belt with no BJJ credentials to his name whatsoever outside of that extremely overrated performance against Galvao.

It's cute he's being made out to be some serious submission threat that's going to submit a guy who's been on his back against guys like Lutter and Thales Leites....who while they weren't super awesome fighters, they were both pretty damn good BJJ practitioners.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> They obviously interviewed GSP, Matt Serra, Dan Henderson, Costa Phillippou and Chael Sonnen and no one else.


In case you didn't know, Costa and Weidman don't train together anymore. I'm really glad they made that move. All we need now is for Georges and Rory to end their bromance. 

Dana is a hilarious guy. I heard him in an interview like 2 weeks ago raving about how honest he is.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Jeez, Weidman is like a sirloin fighting a fillet. 

You'd better buy the PPV cause all the other fighters think weidman will win! Serra thinks he will win, GSP thinks he will win - GSP would never use it as an excuse not to prepare for silva, never. 

I reckon Silva is going to go in and finish him in the first minute. 
There will be no Bonnar messing around and rope a doping


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> *The thing with Weidman is that he's still just a brown belt with no BJJ credentials to his name whatsoever outside of that extremely overrated performance against Galvao.*


Yes he has no BJJ credentials aside from beating that one Brazilian world champion, and of-course beating that other Brazilian world champion on 10 days notice with a 30lb weight cut wouldn't impress you much. I mean Galvao and Maia are nothing compared to Leites and Lutter.

You could also point to his D'arce choke victory over Tom Lawlor and his standing guillotine chokes as being mere lucky breaks and not indicative of any "real" submission skills.

But I mean what's more important his accomplishments or his belt.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

John8204 said:


> Yes he has no BJJ credentials aside from beating that one Brazilian world champion, and of-course beating that other Brazilian world champion on 10 days notice with a 30lb weight cut wouldn't impress you much. I mean Galvao and Maia are nothing compared to Leites and Lutter.


What first Brazilian world champion do you mean he beat¿ Galvão¿ You know that Weidman actually lost that fight and people rave about his good performance for not getting submitted and surviving to a decision¿ And you want to add to his BJJ credentials a fight agains Maia when the latter was in a phase of his career where he thought he'd be a kickboxer and used his BJJ once in that fight, namely to stand up again when both of them found themselves on the floor¿


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

9 pro fights. 0 top five wins. Layoff due to injury.

This isn't like when a rising fighter in Jon Jones got to fight for the title 6 weeks after beating Bader. Weidman has no steam coming into this fight, and is highly inexperienced in the first place. He's big, got good grappling, mixes it up well. So what? If he'd beat Bisping or Vitor 6 weeks ago and was 100% healthy, on a high and diving right into this fight, the upset might be a tempting bet.

This is the wrong time for the boy to be fighting Anderson Silva.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Its fighters trying to convince themselves that there isnt someone out there who is 10x better then they are.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

My main reason for thinking Weidman has very little chance against silva, apart from a massive skill gap, is the fact that he has been so inactive for the last year or two. 

I just dont see any way that he beats Silva.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

John8204 said:


> Yes he has no BJJ credentials aside from beating that one Brazilian world champion, and of-course beating that other Brazilian world champion on 10 days notice with a 30lb weight cut wouldn't impress you much. I mean Galvao and Maia are nothing compared to Leites and Lutter.
> 
> You could also point to his D'arce choke victory over Tom Lawlor and his standing guillotine chokes as being mere lucky breaks and not indicative of any "real" submission skills.
> 
> But I mean what's more important his accomplishments or his belt.


Um, I know you are just talking out of your ass. But you do know that he was praised for going the distance and doing solid vs. Galvao on little formal BJJ training right. He didn't actually BEAT him.


----------



## dvonfunk (Oct 31, 2007)

SM33 said:


> 9 pro fights. 0 top five wins. Layoff due to injury.
> 
> This isn't like when a rising fighter in Jon Jones got to fight for the title 6 weeks after beating Bader. Weidman has no steam coming into this fight, and is highly inexperienced in the first place. He's big, got good grappling, mixes it up well. So what? If he'd beat Bisping or Vitor 6 weeks ago and was 100% healthy, on a high and diving right into this fight, the upset might be a tempting bet.
> 
> This is the wrong time for the boy to be fighting Anderson Silva.


I almost couldn't have said it better myself... almost haha. But yes, you're absolutely right. This fight reeks of Silva domination. The Weidman hype train is at full-speed and methinks the Spider will derail it. It's hard to envision a worse scenario for Weidman going into the biggest fight of his life, against a living legend, no less. 

The most concerning thing for Weidman has to be the year layoff. I don't care how hard you've trained, or how well-conditioned you think you are, the cage rust- combined with the adrenaline dump that's sure to occur with a fight of this magnitude- will be a tough obstacle to overcome in itself. Add in the fact that Weidman has very little big fight experience, and it's impossible for me to go with the upset here. I'm almost certain that Anderson will be motivated to show that this kid doesn't belong in the same cage as him yet, and as such, I actually see this one ending fairly quickly.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Um, I know you are just talking out of your ass. But you do know that he was praised for going the distance and doing solid vs. Galvao on little formal BJJ training right. He didn't actually BEAT him.


Nope :laugh: did not know that at all. Just went by the video and the way people were discussing it. So he only beat the one ADCC BJJ guy...my bad

But I do think it's interesting that you point that factual inaccuracy out yet Mark Munoz who was in the top five for a year before he fought Weidman that lie just keeps being pushed in perpetuity.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Not sure what Munoz ever did. He beat Maia, in a fight many others gave Maia. Other than that he has no good wins.

Sure maybe he was ranked high. Doesn't change his skillset. Munoz was taken down by Chris Leban. Munoz is a short manlet. Munoz is a slow, brawling, wrestler....who hasn't even shown good wrestling. I don't care if he is ranked #2, doesn't change the fact that his skills are mediocre.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

EVERLOST said:


> Did you know that if you knock out Mark Munoz, and go to decision with Damien Maia and Alessio Sakara, that you become the 2nd ranked Middle weight fighter in the world even though you havent beat Yushin Okami, *Micheal Bisping* or Vitor Belfort? Also, all of the sudden people think you are a legit threat to the champion who hasnt lost a fight since joining the UFC. I guess I will also take the crazy boat to idiot land as well.


Don't you even ******* think about it.

You're gonna shit on Weidman for beating Munoz and Maia(who beat Chael which a lot of people seem to forget) then act like Bisping is a legit top five when his best wins are Stann and Belcher? Child please.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Don't you even ******* think about it.
> 
> You're gonna shit on Weidman for beating Munoz and Maia(who beat Chael which a lot of people seem to forget) then act like Bisping is a legit top five when his best wins are Stann and Belcher? Child please.


Well, that's a bit harsh... look at it this way, you can't equate MMA math to say Weidman>Munoz>Maia>Sonnen... just doesn't work.

Second of all, Weidman had one of the easiest paths to a title (not discrediting Maia, but he's a WW now). He couldn't beat Bisping, Okami, Belfort... and I dare say a few others in the top 5.

This is going to end bad for Weidman, I have no idea how much kool-aid has been consumed on this board, but it's borderline insanity.

He's been inactive for a year and nowhere near the skills of the greatest MMA fighter on the planet.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Big_Charm said:


> Well, that's a bit harsh... look at it this way, you can't equate MMA math to say Weidman>Munoz>Maia>Sonnen... just doesn't work.
> 
> Second of all, Weidman had one of the easiest paths to a title (not discrediting Maia, but he's a WW now). He couldn't beat Bisping, Okami, Belfort... and I dare say a few others in the top 5.
> 
> ...


Maia may be a welterweight now but that doesn't change the fact he beat Chael something Bisping and Okami couldn't do. Facts are Maia is a better win by FAR than anyone Bisping has beat. 

There is no logical way to hate on Weidman for his record and then go defend Bisping. Remember Weidman is still only 9-0 and he's already this good.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Big_Charm said:


> Well, that's a bit harsh... look at it this way, you can't equate MMA math to say Weidman>Munoz>Maia>Sonnen... just doesn't work.


Actually....that is a case of MMAth that works, MMAth that wouldn't work would be

Okami>Marquardt>Maia>Sonnen because Chael beat the guys that beat Maia. 



Big_Charm said:


> Second of all, Weidman had one of the easiest paths to a title (not discrediting Maia, but he's a WW now). He couldn't beat Bisping, Okami, Belfort... and I dare say a few others in the top 5.


He hasn't beaten them because he hasn't fought them, but Belfort got his shot having never fought in the division coming off an injury layoff. Patrick Cote lost a reality show and he got a shot, the guy who beat him and missed weight still got to fight Anderson. Also Okami was out of the top ten when he lost to Tim, he's come back but it's a recent comeback, Bisping has lost every-time he's stepped up, and Belfort can't get a license in "merica and just came off a fight with Jones.




jonnyg4508 said:


> Not sure what Munoz ever did. He beat Maia, in a *fight many others gave Maia*. Other than that he has no good wins.


osmium is the only person who I have seen give that fight to Maia, and osmium loves Maia. This is why I didn't read your factual post about Galvao because you pull out weird crap like that. Seriously are you really going to rewrite history in Maia "almost" won that fight.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

John8204 said:


> osmium is the only person who I have seen give that fight to Maia, and osmium loves Maia. This is why I didn't read your factual post about Galvao because you pull out weird crap like that. Seriously are you really going to rewrite history in Maia "almost" won that fight.


So you wouldn't say that was a close fight? I have seen many people give it to Maia. 

Yea, I'm trying to rewrite history by saying many people had Maia winning, maybe YOU haven't heard many think Maia won....BUT I HAVE. Isn't even close to comparable to what you did in saying a guy won a match he did not win. 

Don't get your panties in a bunch you goof.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> So you wouldn't say that was a close fight? I have seen many people give it to Maia.
> 
> Yea, I'm trying to rewrite history by saying many people had Maia winning, maybe YOU haven't heard many think Maia won....BUT I HAVE. Isn't even close to comparable to what you did in saying a guy won a match he did not win.
> 
> Don't get your panties in a bunch you goof.


You know who didn't think they won that fight Demian Maia



> Demian on loss to Weidman: “I believed I could knock him out and I wanted to see if I could actually do it”
> 
> Demian Maia’s performance against Chris Weidman at UFC on FOX 2 was not as good as his previous acts. The Brazilian was dominated by his opponent, couldn’t stand on his feet nor take his opponent down and was defeated on a unanimous decision of the judges. On an exclusive interview to TATAME, the BJJ black belt affirmed he was more focused on knocking his opponent out than winning the bout at any cost.
> 
> ...


http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/99495-d...-i-could-knock-him-out-i-wanted-see-if-i.html

I'll give you credit though...you didn't fall for my trap

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/99376-judges-make-mistakes-weidman-maia-sonnen-bisping.html

So while I assume you pulled that "people thought Maia won" out of your butt after seeing the wikipedia mistake you didn't so get credit for that.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

You lost me here. We are talking about Munoz/Maia...and you are posting quotes on Maia talking about his fight with Weidman.

What are you trying to say here?


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> You lost me here. We are talking about Munoz/Maia...and you are posting quotes on Maia talking about his fight with Weidman.
> 
> What are you trying to say here?





jonnyg4508 said:


> Not sure what Munoz ever did. He beat Maia, in a fight many others gave Maia. Other than that he has no good wins.


Yeah I thought this was discrediting of Munoz and then Maia with the "he" being Weidman not Munoz.

Next time semicolon or comma not a period.



> Not sure what Munoz ever did; he beat Maia in a fight many others gave Maia, other than that he has no good wins.


So your clauses agree and you aren't speaking in fragments.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

You are a weirdo dude.

You have nothing to say about this subject, yet you keep talking out of your ass.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

I don't even know why the Maia fight keeps getting brought up.

Weidman took that fight on 11 days notice and cut 32 lbs for it, not exactly the display of his talent.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> You are a weirdo dude.
> 
> You have nothing to say about this subject, yet you keep talking out of your ass.


Yeah i knew what you were saying....


----------



## Apetimberlake (Sep 11, 2012)

Weidman has been on a long layoff and beat mediocre fighters at best.. Now he is fighting Anderson Silva. 

You know what? I'm a pretty good soccer goalie, in fact i am probably the best goalie in my division in my men's league. Shall i make a request for my team to be entered into the English Premiership ?


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

the fight is happening. 

get over it.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

LL said:


> I don't even know why the Maia fight keeps getting brought up.
> 
> Weidman took that fight on 11 days notice and cut 32 lbs for it, not exactly the display of his talent.


I don't count that fight against him at all. I know what he had to deal with. But Maia wasn't himself as well. Also, Maia has easily moved down to 170 while Weidman might be the biggest current MW out there. 

I am more interested in talking about the Munoz fight. He looked awesome vs. Munoz, but no one here thinks highly of Munoz unless it is a Weidman backer trying to justify how awesome a performance that was. It was awesome, but Munoz was a fat, short fighter with a bad haircut that fight. Munoz's wrestling hasn't been impressive in MMA at all. Munoz is a flat footed short brawler/wrestler. Munoz, other than Maia, really has very few even solid wins. He may have been ranked high because of a win streak, but he has never shown me a skillset that makes me believe he can be that top 5 guy. 

I along with many others realize Weidman is a top 3 MW no doubt. No one is saying he isn't good. But Dana is promoting here...obviously. 

Anderson backers could be wrong. Anderson is 38 years old and Weidman is said to be a can't miss prospect, with tools to be a dominant champ. So maybe this is the time the next generation fighter knocks off the old dog. Weidman has much more of a chance than Okami or Belfort did. But even if ANderson wins in round 1....the same people will claim reasons why the next guy up will beat Anderson...and so on. 

9 fights or not, it is a quality title fight. I don't think you can use the Maia fight against Weidman...but at the same time I don't think you can you it for him either.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

By every fighter, he means GSP and Weidman's camp partners. The UFC did this same crap with Belfort when they said Silva met his match. Dana is just trying to hype the fight and the UFC has convinced online MMA fans that Weidman has a real chance (a lot of casual fans don't know who Weidman is period). Although there's no reason at this point to think anyone currently at MW has a real chance.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

M.C said:


> Weidman's split decision win over Maia and his second round KO over Mark sure is impresssive...?
> 
> *Weidman is getting his shot at Anderson because there's literally nobody else for Anderson outside of people he's already defeated. This is a non-fight, it won't go to the second more than likely and that will be that.*


Disagree. Sonnen got his shot off the back of casual fans by running his mouth. Weidman got his off the back of hardcore fans that know he is a legit threat. Weidman is the threat Dana tried to convince you Chael was. Plenty of people got fooled by Chael, this is the real threat.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

It's just Dana being Dana, helping to massively over-inflate Weidman. Nothing to see here.


----------



## duckyou666 (Mar 17, 2011)

Every fighter says this? I wonder what every fighter that has fought Silva has to say. I don't see this fight being any different than Silva/Hendo or Silva/Sonnen II.


----------



## SaCkaveli20 (Jul 8, 2012)

While I think Weidman has the skill set to beat Silva, I think everyone is underestimating his lay off. Silva isn't the best fight for someone who hasn't fought in what will be one year.

I agree with the posters saying a top 5 contender should have been first for Chris.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

John8204 said:


> Yes he has no BJJ credentials aside from beating that one Brazilian world champion, and of-course beating that other Brazilian world champion on 10 days notice with a 30lb weight cut wouldn't impress you much. I mean Galvao and Maia are nothing compared to Leites and Lutter.


What on earth Weidman BJJ credentials or lack of them has to do with his fight against Maia, which was fought standing? I said that over and over. If the wrestler uses his wrestling to keep it standing, he is the one accepting he is the under grappler, so I trust their own professional judment better than fans.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> What on earth Weidman BJJ credentials or lack of them has to do with his fight against Maia, which was fought standing? I said that over and over. *If the wrestler uses his wrestling to keep it standing, he is the one accepting he is the under grappler, so I trust their own professional judment better than fans.*


Well Chris had an obvious advantage on the feet. So why not fight where you have the best chance of winning? I don't think he was conceding anything. Just taking the easiest route to victory on a short notice fight. Why take the fight to the ground where Maia has a better chance? He had 0% chance of getting knocked out standing. Can't say the same about his odds of getting sub'd on the ground.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

John8204 said:


> Yes he has no BJJ credentials aside from beating that one Brazilian world champion, and of-course beating that other Brazilian world champion on 10 days notice with a 30lb weight cut wouldn't impress you much. I mean Galvao and Maia are nothing compared to Leites and Lutter.
> 
> You could also point to his D'arce choke victory over Tom Lawlor and his standing guillotine chokes as being mere lucky breaks and not indicative of any "real" submission skills.
> 
> But I mean what's more important his accomplishments or his belt.


I thought he lost to galveo?


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

OU said:


> Well Chris had an obvious advantage on the feet. So why not fight where you have the best chance of winning? I don't think he was conceding anything. Just taking the easiest route to victory on a short notice fight. Why take the fight to the ground where Maia has a better chance? He had 0% chance of getting knocked out standing. Can't say the same about his odds of getting sub'd on the ground.


Hum... you realize we are speaking about the same thing here right, OU? Note I could not criticize Weidman for keeping it standing and *I didn't*. He did the right thing indeed, as Davis did the right thing against Vinny.
I was just emphasizing his BJJ had nothing to do with his stand up win over the "ADCC" champion in Maia, as claimed.


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

LL said:


> Don't you even ******* think about it.
> 
> You're gonna shit on Weidman for beating Munoz and Maia(who beat Chael which a lot of people seem to forget) then act like Bisping is a legit top five when his best wins are Stann and Belcher? Child please.


Bisping has fought alot more people and been around longer and has a more impressive resume ....oh and get this!?! Hasnt been injured for a year. By the way....I ******* HATE BISPING. Keep your Child Please BS to yourself. Im most likely older than you. Weidman is simply another notch on Silva's belt. Plus I think Weidman should of had to fight Bisping or Vitor first.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

OU said:


> Disagree. Sonnen got his shot off the back of casual fans by running his mouth. Weidman got his off the back of hardcore fans that know he is a legit threat. Weidman is the threat Dana tried to convince you Chael was. Plenty of people got fooled by Chael, this is the real threat.


Chael was a threat.


----------



## Old school fan (Aug 24, 2011)

SideWays222 said:


> Chael was a threat.


I believe he meant the threat was believing that he wasn't a threat. If that makes any sense!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

You know this debate over Munoz is missing a big piece. It's not really how good mark ever has been or is. Its that Weidman rag dolled him like a child, using pretty much pure wrestling in the first round. And do you know who taught Anderson Silva how to wrestle? Mark f'n Munoz...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> You know this debate over Munoz is missing a big piece. It's not really how good mark ever has been or is. Its that Weidman rag dolled him like a child, using pretty much pure wrestling in the first round. And do you know who taught Anderson Silva how to wrestle? Mark f'n Munoz...
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Mark Munoz isn't a good MMA wrestler. Some guys teach...others do. Wasn't he taken down by Leban?? 

It is also a tad different in taking down a flat-footed, slow, non-athletic man than it is a quick fighter who has good footwork and elite athleticism. 

Munoz stood right in front of Weidman flat footed. He was an easy easy target.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

LebEn.

people write his name wrong more often than right.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Mark Munoz isn't a good MMA wrestler. Some guys teach...others do. Wasn't he taken down by Leban??
> 
> It is also a tad different in taking down a flat-footed, slow, non-athletic man than it is a quick fighter who has good footwork and elite athleticism.
> 
> Munoz stood right in front of Weidman flat footed. He was an easy easy target.


Ur a f****** idiot. Blocking you after this last post. YEAH DUDE A GUY THAT WON AN NCAA NATIONAL CHAMPIONSHIP IS AN EASY EASY TARGET FOR A TAKEDOWN!! Do you know anything about the sport at all? Cause 90% of your posts are either completely bias or band wagon with no real TRUE input that makes any sense. Its always "he only beat that guy cause he sucks". Trust me, if they are in the ufc, much less top 10 in their division, they don't suck and a ncaa national champion is not easy to take down.

I think silva is going to win. That said, munoz is 10x the wrestler silva will ever be.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Relax, there's no need to get so aggressive, keep the thread civil and clean.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

xxpillowxxjp said:


> Ur a f****** idiot. Blocking you after this last post. YEAH DUDE A GUY THAT WON AN NCAA NATIONAL CHAMPIONSHIP IS AN EASY EASY TARGET FOR A TAKEDOWN!! Do you know anything about the sport at all? Cause 90% of your posts are either completely bias or band wagon with no real TRUE input that makes any sense. Its always "he only beat that guy cause he sucks". Trust me, if they are in the ufc, much less top 10 in their division, they don't suck and a ncaa national champion is not easy to take down.
> 
> I think silva is going to win. That said, munoz is 10x the wrestler silva will ever be.


So you think Munoz has good MMA wrestling?

Titles and accomplishments don't mean shit once you are in MMA where you have NCAA Div 1. Champions like Phil getting out wrestled by guys like Rashad who were being beaten by Jacob Volkmann in college.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

El Bresko said:


> So you think Munoz has good MMA wrestling?
> 
> Titles and accomplishments don't mean shit once you are in MMA where you have NCAA Div 1. Champions like Phil getting out wrestled by guys like Rashad who were being beaten by Jacob Volkmann in college.



Yes. Weidman simply has better. The easiest part of wrestling to bring over is your sprawls and the hardest is your take downs. Munoz outgrappled maia who out grappled fitch. Hes no slouch. So what I'm insinuating is that munoz is a great win and that weidman has not just good but amazing wrestling and grappling.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

xxpillowxxjp said:


> Yes. Weidman simply has better. The easiest part of wrestling to bring over is your sprawls and the hardest is your take downs. Munoz outgrappled maia who out grappled fitch. Hes no slouch. So what I'm insinuating is that munoz is a great win and that weidman has not just good but amazing wrestling and grappling.


I hope Munoz could outgrapple Fitch aswell, their size difference is pretty large.

I also think it's a stretch to say that Munoz outgrappled Maia. (correction, K1Maia)

Munoz was a good collegiate wrestler but he's a slow, plodding striker in MMA that lands less than 25% of his attempted TDs. 

He got outwrestled by Aaron Simpson and Nick Catone and Chris Leben took him down the same amount of times as Weidman did in the same amount of time.

Munoz is a poor measuring stick.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

xxpillowxxjp said:


> Munoz outgrappled maia...


When did that happen? I certainly missed Maia being outgrappled by anyone in UFC...


----------



## Don$ukh (Jan 2, 2007)

I really like this fight and people shouldnt be ruling Weidman out. Im basing this on Maia.

If Maia and Silva fought grappling then Maia would win 98/100 times. Maia would beat Weidman also in pure grappling but in MMA Weidman was able to hang with him.
Weidman is very good in striking and that may let him survive standing against Silva. I hope Weidman has really worked his boxing, especially a tight defense. He has to pick his shots otherwise Silva will just shoulder roll his strikes and figure his striking game easily.

He can win with smart defensive striking and most important setting up grappling through his striking.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

xxpillowxxjp said:


> Ur a f****** idiot. Blocking you after this last post. YEAH DUDE A GUY THAT WON AN NCAA NATIONAL CHAMPIONSHIP IS AN EASY EASY TARGET FOR A TAKEDOWN!! Do you know anything about the sport at all? Cause 90% of your posts are either completely bias or band wagon with no real TRUE input that makes any sense. Its always "he only beat that guy cause he sucks". Trust me, if they are in the ufc, much less top 10 in their division, they don't suck and a ncaa national champion is not easy to take down.
> 
> I think silva is going to win. That said, munoz is 10x the wrestler silva will ever be.


LOL look at you dude. :confused03:'

Isn't it sad when people get so worked up over nothing that they threaten you with a good old fashion blocking? Hahaha. Some people on here I tell ya.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

This fight ticks me off because 2 Years ago when Chris first came into the UFC I said he would be the future champ.

Chris is soo talented it's crazy, but he still needs work and experience versus a couple tougher guys IMO.

I just seen him do an interview on the MMA Hour and I love the guy. He's a great kid, funny, and hyper (and he craps himself while training lol....)


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> What will GSP's reason as to why he isn't thinking about Anderson after Anderson wins?
> 
> Any guesses? Any good excuses left for him?


yeast infection


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

The reason why GSP and Hendricks are 100% sure that Weidman will beat Silva is because Weidman is a better wrestler then both of them,i have Silva winning but won't be surprised if Weidman takes Silva down and Elbows the shit out of him.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

It will surprise me!  Anderson via vicious strikes.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Tim Boetsch picks Anderson to win! That said, Tim Boetsch also says that he'll be the one to dethrone Silva... 

http://www.mmamania.com/2013/6/24/4...hris-weidman-will-not-beat-anderson-silva-mma


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

I can understand many reasons for writing Chris off. But commenting on the quality of his opponents up to now is not one of them.

Who did Ben Hendesron beat before he got his title shot?

Who did GSP beat before he got his title eliminator against Penn?

Who did Silva beat before he got his title shot?

Who did Bones beat before Rua?


All these guys fought their toughest opponents from their first title shot and onwards.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

MMA fans are hypocrites, pure and simple. Everyone knows that Anderson Silva did zilch to earn his title shot against Franklin, yet fans expect that anyone who sets foot inside a cage with Anderson ought to have conquered 3/4s of the known world beforehand. There is no rhyme or reason to it - it's hypocrisy.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> All these guys fought their toughest opponents from their first title shot and onwards.


Funny thing about being the champ, they typically give you the hardest opponent they have :laugh:

Just screwing around with you 

I really think that if Weidman had a couple more years and maybe a solid loss or two to teach him what his weaknesses are he could be a legit contender. While I do feel he is at least a top 5 (I have him as #3) MW, I also still think the skill gap between AS and him is way too high. I don't think his wrestling game is so overpowering that he will be able to do what Sonnen couldn't do last time, which is consistently take AS down. 

The one fighter I agree with on this fight is Dan Henderson. I will be interested to see how good his chin is. Anderson Silva will touch it, he has to be ready for what to do if he is hurt from it (assuming he is still awake).


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> MMA fans are hypocrites, pure and simple. Everyone knows that Anderson Silva did zilch to earn his title shot against Franklin, yet fans expect that anyone who sets foot inside a cage with Anderson ought to have conquered 3/4s of the known world beforehand. There is no rhyme or reason to it - it's hypocrisy.


Although I agree that knocking Weidman for his wins is dumb. You obviously have to take into consideration the time it was. You can't compare 2005 to now. Nate Quarry would have been a big win then. Back then they did a card every few months. Now they do one every week. There were far fewer fighters. Rankings and win streaks were rare. Can't compare the 2.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

cdtcpl said:


> Funny thing about being the champ, they typically give you the hardest opponent they have :laugh:
> 
> Just screwing around with you


True. And thats exactly my point. The UFC with its shallow rosters needs to keep the best challengers free for the champions. So criticizing Chris for his quality of opponent is a bit silly considering. If they fed Chris all the top contenders before the title shot, then who exactly is Silva/Vitor etc supposed to fight in that time? The UFC simply doesn't have the numbers to keep the top of every division busy with quality opponents.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Nobody should get a title shot at 185lbs before beating Vitor Belfort... That's all they had to do, nobody would complain with a Weidman title shot if he were to beat Vitor but the fact is he only beat Munoz and then sat out for a year.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

El Bresko said:


> Nobody should get a title shot at 185lbs before beating Vitor Belfort... That's all they had to do, nobody would complain with a Weidman title shot if he were to beat Vitor but the fact is he only beat Munoz and then sat out for a year.


That's all very well in theory. But flesh it out. What if Vitor beats them all? What then? What is Silva supposed to be doing while Vitor is going through all the contenders? Is he supposed to sit there twiddling thumbs waiting for Vitor to lose?

The fact that theres only one other solid top tier MW outside of Silva kind of proves my point. If the UFC had 5 or 6 Vitor quality fighters at MW then we can start to see more sensible matchups. But they dont. They have slim pickings. None of the divisions are deep enough to have the top 5 all fighting top quality experienced opponents all the time.

A lot of words when all I really want to ask is... if not Chris Weidman, then who? I want to see Silva fight damn it. I dont want to be waiting for millennia while a MW who is deemed to have "earned it" comes out of the woodwork. At that rate, Silva will only fight once a year if we are lucky = no thanks. I would rather he stays busy with un-deserved matchups any day of the week. Especially when un-deserved fighter is a beast like Chris Weidman.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> That's all very well in theory. But flesh it out. What if Vitor beats them all? What then? What is Silva supposed to be doing while Vitor is going through all the contenders? Is he supposed to sit there twiddling thumbs waiting for Vitor to lose?
> 
> The fact that theres only one other solid top tier MW outside of Silva kind of proves my point. If the UFC had 5 or 6 Vitor quality fighters at MW then we can start to see more sensible matchups. But they dont. They have slim pickings. None of the divisions are deep enough to have the top 5 all fighting top quality experienced opponents all the time.
> 
> A lot of words when all I really want to ask is... if not Chris Weidman, then who? I want to see Silva fight damn it. I dont want to be waiting for millennia while a MW who is deemed to have "earned it" comes out of the woodwork. At that rate, Silva will only fight once a year if we are lucky = no thanks. I would rather he stays busy with un-deserved matchups any day of the week. Especially when un-deserved fighter is a beast like Chris Weidman.


You raise some good points but I would prefer to see Anderson beating up 205ers until the MW division sorts itself out. If Vitor were to beat Weidman he would have a pretty good case for getting a rematch at Anderson.

Weidman V Jacare, Weidman V Mousasi (I wish he'd hurry up and drop), Weidman V Belfort are all fights that Chris could've taken to become a legitimate no.1 contender and then he would not have to deal with ring rust against a guy like Anderson.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

If you're not on the fight promotion train, answers get much more balanced:


----------

